# ماهي طريقة عمل الدينمو



## gocome (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ماهي طريقة عمل الدينمو 

لقد فتحت غطاء الدينمو ورايت قطعتين مغناطيس مع سلك نحاص وعامود دوران

وهل من الممكن عمل دينمو كبير مثلا يستطيع تحريك الكفر ؟؟؟

وماهي قوة الدينمو كم لفه بالثانيه ؟ وهل من الممكن تقويته ؟ ؟؟


انتظر الاجابه الكاملة بالانتظار ,,,,


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تابع الردود بهذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=197379&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%ED%E4%C7%E3%E6


----------

